# Eco COmplete ???



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

i have this Contaminated Eco complete, what does it do on my plants, my plants seems growing nicely.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

How do you know it's contaminated? The contaminated one had excessive amounts of P if I and it'll cause algae problems.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

someone just gave the substrate and said that its the contaminated one, but he said that i'll be fine, just WC weekly. Its now on my 20L the only algae i have is a small amount of brown algae and Green dust algae on my glass. i think the reason is not doing WC for like 4 weeks with low rate co2 coming from hagen canister (im still consuming the free co2 packs) and 65watts. Im still finishing my 29 gal, then after that im gonna finish my 20l planning to do Iwagumi style


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

It doesn't matter what rate co2 is, you should still be going weekly or biweekly changes if it is planted. I would suggest you find a substitue substrate too. I have seen people with a lot of problems with it and the last thing you want to do is have a nice scape and have to take it apart because of the substrate....


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

thats what i planning to do, a local guy offered me a used 2bags eco-complete mixed with AGA AS powder soil, its 1 year old substrate, i think my plant will be still okay with that.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I would just stick with one substrate, not a mix.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

yeah, but its still fine right?


----------

